# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  شو احسن مدارس دبي الخاصه

## واثقة الخطى

حرمات احول الياي بدخل عيالي المدرسه 

مب عارف اي مدرسه ادخلهم 

المواكب قالولي ياثرون ع تفكير الياهنل ويقولولهم قصص ع الكريسميس 

والخليج يمدحونها واااااااااااااااااااايد 

التربيه الحديثه انا مب مقتنعه منها 

اللي عندها خبرها وعيالها في مدارس واتحس اوكي تفيدنا بخبرتها

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## deemah

اختي اللي اعرفه انه مدارس الاتحاد زينه عيال ربيعاتي فيها وعندج مدرسه يديده اسمها الرافلز مختارينها من احسن المدارس على مستوى العالم والحين بيفتحولها كم فرع في دبي

----------


## keify 7elwah

الاتحاد الخاصة وايد اوكي و غير عن جيه كل طلابها مواطنين نادر ما تلقين وافدين
لادخلينهم التربية الحديثة لانه ربيعاتي تخرجوا من هناك وقالوا ان مب جادين بتدريسهم
حتى دبي الدوليه اوكيه بس وااايد وافدين
و دبي الوطنيه اللي اعرفه انها زينه و بعد فيها وايد مواطنين

انا عن نفسي درست فالاتحاد الخاصة فرع الممزر والصراحه من كل النواحي اوكي

----------


## ام-غزوووله

:Salam Allah: 
صدقح التربيه الحديثه زباله
لو ما في مدرسه غيرها ما وديت عيالي
كد ما مهتمين في المظاهر والفلوس ما مهتمين في الدراسه عيالي اخواني وخواتي دارسين فيه
احس ما يعرفون شي
انا دخلت ولدي مدرسة المعارف صح مدرسه جديمه شوي لاكن انا وايد مرتاحه من دراستهم احس انهم خبره وانا ما اتوقعت ولدي يتعلم كل هذا هو ثاني سنه له الحين هو في كجي 2 تاسيسهم واايد اوكي نظام امريكي وفيها واايد مواطنين واسعارهم واايد اوكي اتصدقين كجي 2 كم كتاب عندهم تقريبا 16كتاب حشا ولا ثانويه احس يوم ادرسه في اشياء انا ما اعرفها 
الله يعين بنطلع عقب متخلفين جدامهم :12 (64):

----------


## amna12

انا درست فل اتحاد اللي فل ممزر و ايد اوكي

----------


## سكون الإمارات

الاتحاد الخاصة وآآآيد اوكــي..}
عيال اخوي فيهآ

----------


## om mohd

عيالي في مدرسة العالم الجديد New world 
دراستهم تمام ...
ولدي صف ثاني... كنت بوديه النموذجيه بس شفت تدريسهم وايد زين..
ودخلت ولدي الثاني الروضه ..
الحمدلله مرتاحين

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

سلام
عندج الشويفات اختي وايد ممتازين في التاسيس

----------


## الريم دبي

الصراحة مدرسة العالم الجديد مب شي والله انا مب عارفة وين اسير مدرسة المعارف فيها منهج حكومي ولا 
مشكورين

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

انا من كم يوم زرت مدرسه دار المعرفه ( في مردف ) المدرسه نظيفه و التدريس و المعلمات شفته زين و الحلو ان المنهاج دولي و افكر انقل عيالي السنه اليايه

----------


## ام اية و نور

اخواتي اسفة على الازعاج ولكن ما المشكلة بوجود الوافدين في المدرسة هل هم دون مستواكم ..............فلماذا هذا التمييز يعني تدورون على المدارس يلي فيها اجانب وتجترمونهم اما العرب تبعدون عنهم بصراحة تكررت هذه الجملة كثيرا مافيها وافدين كتير يعني ممتازة 
وهذا يجرح الكثيرات منا اما اذا كان هذا الموقع للمواطنات فاخبرونا لكي ننسحب بكل هدوء

----------


## Ms.Dxb

كلنا عرب يا اختي "ام آيه ونور"..
بس عن تجربتي أنا .. اختي الصغيره نقلناها مدرسه يديده المهم
مجموعة الوافدين اللي معاها في الصف ضدها في كل شي 
سواء وهي قاعده لحالها أو تشارك مع المعلمه يضايقونها 
لأنها ما شاء الله عليها في مادة الانجلش لفظها أفضل عن الباقين 
يعني مستغربين منها ف يقعدون يقولولها شو تقولين وما اتعرفين ومن هالكلام ..
(شو بتأولي وما بتعرفي شي..) ويضحكون عليها مع انها اللي اتجاوبه صح بس 
تقدرين اتقولين غيرانات منها ... !!!! 
وحتى في البريك "الفسحه" يضايقونها كثييييير وحتى وصلوا للضرب...!! 
المهم أنا ما أقول الكل بس اللي صادفتهم اختي مثل الرعب بالنسبه لها 
وعمومتاً في المدارس بما أن الوافده هي اللي ادرس تميل للوافدات أكثر 
حتى لو هم عملوا الغلط وعيالنا ينظلمون من هاي الناحيه ..

والسموحه ع الاطاله..

----------


## Um_Rakan

الغالية معظم الردود الاتحاد بس أنا عيالي في مدرسة كوين، مري المدرستين وحاولي تكلمين الامهات، وعقبها صلي استخارة وشاوري ابو العيال حبوبة والله يباركلك فاختيارك

----------


## أم شماء

> انا من كم يوم زرت مدرسه دار المعرفه ( في مردف ) المدرسه نظيفه و التدريس و المعلمات شفته زين و الحلو ان المنهاج دولي و افكر انقل عيالي السنه اليايه


أختي وين هالمدرسه ؟؟؟وشو نظامهم ؟؟

----------


## ام شمشم

مدرسة دار المعرفه سمعت أنها زينه بس إنصدمت في رسومهم الدراسيه معقوله الثاني 30 ألف الصراحه مبالغين لو حتى كان المنهج دولي .... الله المستعان

----------


## springbreeze

طيب شو بالنسبة للمدارس اللي منهج الوزارة شو أحسن مدرسة

----------


## حلم المسافر

للرفع

----------


## الوفيه

ele7taad

dubai national school

----------


## Alwud

http://www.taaleem.ae/home.php?sch_id=2 : School:

American curriculum :Curriculum
PO Box: 78484 Dubai
Tel: 04 288 7250
Fax: 04 288 7251
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.aag.ae
Location: 11A Str., Mizhar1, Mirdif exit, Khawaneej Road 




.curriculum using Michigan’s new Grade Level Content Expectations 

Kindergarten 1,2	AED 12,760	AED 12,760	AED 25,520
1-4	AED 15,080	AED 15,080	AED 30,160
5-8	AED 17,400	AED 17,400	AED 34,800
9-12	AED 19,720	AED 19,720	AED 39,440



School: Uptown Primary School


International Baccalaureate Organization www.ibo.org

Fees:KG1 and KG2 2,000.00 10,760.00 12,760.00 25,520.00 

Grade 1 and 2 2,000.00 13,080.00 15,080.00 30,160.00 

Grade 3 to 5 2,000.00 15,400.00 17,400.00 34,800.00 

http://www.daralmarefa.ae/
International Baccalaureate (IB) curriculum.
Grade Category Tuition

KG 25,000

1-2 27,000

3-4 30,000

5-6 33,000

7-8 38,000 

DEIRA INTERNATIONAL SCHOOL 

Curriculum: British
Classes: FS1 - Grade 12
Age Group: 3 - 16 Years
PO Box: 79043 Dubai
Tel: 04 232 5552
Fax: 04 232 5151
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.disdubai.ae
Location: Dubai Festival City 
YEAR

ANNUAL FEE (In AED)

FS I

26,600

FS II

26,600

1

34,600

2

34,600

3

34,600

4

34,600

5

34,600

6

37,600

7

37,600

8

40,600

9

40,600

10

42,600

11

48,600

IB1

53,600

IB2

53,600

THE SCHOOL OF RESEARCH SCIENCE 

Curriculum: British
Classes: KG - Grade 12
PO Box: 57442 Dubai
Tel: 04 298 8776
Fax: 04 298 8773
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.srsdubai.com
Location: Al Ghusais 

UNIVERSAL AMERICAN SCHOOL 

Curriculum: American
Classes: KG - Grade 12
Age Group: 4 - 18 Years
PO Box: 79133 Dubai
Tel: 04 232 5222
Fax: 04 232 5545
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.uasdubai.ae
Location: Dubai Festival City, on the banks of Dubai Creek near the Garhoud Bridge 
GRADE LEVEL

TUITION 

PRE-KG

AED 23,500

KG I

AED 29,500

KG II

AED 33,500

1st Grade

AED 44,500

2nd Grade

AED 44,500

3rd Grade

AED 44,500

4th Grade

AED 44,500

5th Grade

AED 49,500

6th Grade

AED 49,500

7th Grade

AED 49,500

8th Grade

AED 49,500

9th Grade

AED 56,000

10th Grade

AED 56,000

11th Grade

AED 56,000

12th Grade

AED 56,000

----------


## ام فطيم

انا بناتي في المواكب وبالعكس مر الكريسماس ولا طروه ولا شي .. حتى انا كنت زايغة ان ما يدرسونهم تربية اسلامية بس بالعكس بنتي في الكجي وتقولي ان علمونا جي وجي في الدين..

----------


## oza

:Sob7an: اتوجه بل شكر الى كل من ساهم فى اعطاء الامعلومات عن المدارس.وايد ريحتونى فى الااختيار المدرسة المناسبة لعيالى .شكرا لكم جميعا ولكم منى اجمل تحية.

----------


## ranood

السلام عليكم اخواتي..
ممكن تفيدوني برأيكم في مدرسة النبراس الدولية ؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ينسونه

هلا اختي انا حاطه عيالي في الاكاديميه الجديده ماشاء الله الاداره قمه في الذوق والاخلااق والاسعار اوكي وماشاء الله حتى الدراسه

----------


## غرنوق رعبوبة

دبي الوطنية

----------


## الأنيقة

> انا من كم يوم زرت مدرسه دار المعرفه ( في مردف ) المدرسه نظيفه و التدريس و المعلمات شفته زين و الحلو ان المنهاج دولي و افكر انقل عيالي السنه اليايه


أختي وين بمردف موقعها؟
و النظام ؟
و الأسعار؟

كل الشكر

----------


## Alwud

upssssssssssssss

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن

تسلمون خواتي على النصايح

بس شي في دبي مدارس خاصه شرات قوم ابداع اللي فالشارجه !!

ويزاكن الله الخير

----------


## جوهرة111

ما ادري والله انا روحي مسجله عيالي في دبي الاولى والله يستر

----------


## هنوده1

خبر حلو 

بيسون فرع لمدرسة الإبداع العلمي اللي فالشارجه فدبي وين ستي سنتر أعتقد والإفتتاح 2010

----------


## ام نونه@

ومدرسة البحث العلمي شو رايكم فيها

----------


## ummalia

مرحبا منو عيالها في مدرسة دبي الاولى شو نظامهم ودراستهم انا افكر انقل عيالي السنة اليايه

----------


## حووور دبي

مرحبا الغالية انا وحده من بنات التربية و نسير مدارس خاصه و نشوف النظام


و من المدارس اللي صدق عيبوني ويلينجتون ( شارع زايد ) وحده من مدارس العالمية و نظامهم بريطااني و ماشي عرب و لا مواطنيين واايد شوي عبه على عيالنا و مدرسة جميرا الابتدائية نفس الشي

احس مدرسة الامارات الدوليه صدق اوووكيه صح ان مبناهم جديم و المدرسة جديمه بس الحلوو واايد فيها عرب و مواطنيين يعني ولدج او بنتج ما بتحس واايد بالغربه و لا انه كله انجليزي ... و في اهتمام كبير باللغه العربية و التربيه الاسلامية و مدرسااتهم اووكيه ..

و عندج جريين وود ممتاازة بعد

بس عياالج في اي مدرسة احيينه؟؟ لان لازم تحاوليين تدورين مدرسة تدرس نفس النظام او المنهج عسب ما يكوون وايد صعب عليه

----------


## سحابة دبي

هلا اختي عندج مدرسة دبي الوطنية وايد زينه واكي من كل النواحي .

----------


## حلم المسافر

أنا سألت مدرسة الابداع في الشارقه قالوا بيفتحون المدرسة في البرشاء 
والله اعلم ..

----------


## makira

> مرحبا منو عيالها في مدرسة دبي الاولى شو نظامهم ودراستهم انا افكر انقل عيالي السنة اليايه


ما انصحج مدرسة دبي الأولى مب شي
ومحصله تقدير (غير مقبول) من هيئة المعرفه

----------


## لك القرار

انا ولدي كان في مدرسه العالم الجديد في كي جي 1 بس نقلته لانه ما حسيت انه تعلم شئ غير التلوين 
فنقلته مدرسه دبي الدوليه والحين في الصف الاول وما شاء الله عليه توب وتأسيسهم وايد اوكي بس للاسف ما محصله مكان لاخوه حاليا لاني ابغي ادخله عالكي جي تو على طول بس ما شئ مكان فأتريه الحين

----------


## بنت الفلاني

مدرسة المهارات الخاصة اوكية

----------


## الساريه_99

مدرسة الاتحاد واايد ممتلزة حاطه بناتي فيها

----------


## [email protected]

انا اقول ان المدارس الخاصة و المستشفيات الخاصة كلهم تجاري.

 :Allah Mos:

----------


## الوفيه

دبي الوطنية

الاتحاد الخاصة

----------


## نور حياتي

عندج مدرسة الشويفآات ,,
و مدرسة دبي الحديثه << شي جي اسمهآا

إن شآا الله فدتج ,,

----------


## خاتم الذهب

الي ماعندة سالفة يقول مدرسة التربية الحديثة مش اوكي لان بنتي كانت فيها كان درجاتها مش اوكي بعدين وايد ارتفعت

----------


## elham_1985

للأسف مدرسة اسم على مسمى عالم جديد حقا نفاق وكذب وغش وتلاعب في درجات الطلاب ومن يدفع اكثر يحصل درجات أعلى مدرسة قائمة على المظاهر ابني كان فيها ومن الأوائل لكنه اضطهد على يد مشرف البنين ومستواه نزل

----------


## ضي الفلاسي

انا عيالي في مدرسة دبي الوطنية فرع الطواروايد زينه وبالذات عندهم الكيجي رائع وادارة الكيجي ممتازة بس تحملي ادخلينهم مدرسة دبي الحديثة مب زينه

----------


## elfarasheh

مرحبا اختي..

ولدي في دبي الوطنية فرع الطوار.. تدريسهم واااايد اوكي وتقديرهم جيد في تقييم وزارة التربية.. بس فرع البرشاء احسن.. ولدي انتقل بين الفرعين
ربيعني دخلت عيالها العالم الجديد واتبهدلت ونقلتهم الحصن وعثرتين؟؟ ولدها في الصف الثالث ولين الحين مايعرف حروف الهجاء؟؟ 
المواكب فعلا وااااايد عندهم افكار تنصيريه كنت بشتغل وياهم العام بس هونت..
مدرسة الاتحاد والسلام بعد تقديرهم جيد في الوزارة بس الخليج والمهارات الحديثة والتربية الحديثة والعالم الجديد والمواكب كلهم تقديرهم مقبول؟؟
والسموووووحة طولت عليج

----------


## أم ياس

شو رايكم في مدرسة كوين انترناشيونال ؟

----------


## عاتكة

شورايكم بمدرسة الخليج الوطنية، 
على إنها يايبه تقدير مقبول إلا ان واييييييييييييييييد يمدحونها ،
أنا ولدي كان في المهارات الحديثة الصراحة هو مدرسة إسلاميه و ثقة بس تدريسهم للإنجليزي وايد ضعيف تبهدلت وياه ووديته العالم الجديد ، الصراحة الكي جي أوكي بس أنا ما رتحت من ا لمدرسة احس إنها مادية و وايد يحشمون الوافدين ، حتى في حفلاتهم يجدمون الوافدين عيالنا ما يسولهم سالفة وولدي إستوى يرمس شرات الوافدين . ولحين سجلتهم في مدرسة الخليج الوطنية ؟؟؟
و الله المستعان

----------


## مرت سعيد

انا بنتي في مدرسة رافلز وااايد ممتازة .. والحمدالله ماخذه درجة جيد من هيئة المعرفه

----------


## فجر المعاني

كوين انترناشيونال مدرسة جيدة جيدا بس واجباتهم وايدة ع الطالب ... لكن فالعربي والتربية الاسلامية حالها حال الباجين .. 


هيئة المعرفة ماعرف ع اي اساس مقيميين اشوف التقييم مصخرة ..

----------


## أم المزيونه

اقدر اسجل بنتي الحين فالاتحاد ولا خلص التسجيل لأني مسافره وماوحالي اسجلها كي جي 1؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم شماء

للرفع..........

----------


## هند سلطان

للرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## دانتيل

للرفع

----------

